# Britax Roundabout missing some white styrofoam?



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Some friends just gave me their used Britax ROundabout (very trusted people, sure it's never been in an accident, etc). They tell me that it came with some white styrofoam on the *outside* edge of the seat, behind where the plastic curves outward at arm level. There is still the styrofoam on the inside. They said the styrofoam on the outside fell off when the seat was new. Is that of any importance? If so, can Britax replace it?

The seat was manufactured in 2006, if that is of any relevance.


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

It's called EPS (expanded polystyrene) foam, and it helps absorb impact during a crash. There isn't any EPS foam on the *outside* of the plastic shell of the seat however. Just an insert on top around the harness slots, and a pair of inserts right under the child's legs.

If you determine you are missing something essential, you can contact Britax for a replacement of the "upper" foam. The foam itself is cheap, but the shipping is very high, so be prepared for that.

But, yes, EPS foam is essential for the safe use of the seat.

ETA: Here is the link to Britax's replacement parts page: http://www.britaxusa.com/buy-parts-accessories?Page=2 You can see both the upper and lower EPS foam, in addition to the gray comfort foam on this page.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you!!


----------

